# The Lucas Formula



## grodude (Feb 25, 2015)

I will be starting a new grow soon and I have almost everything ready for my 6-site rdwc setup. Up until recently I was sure I wanted to try the lucas formula, but upon researching it more for reasons I'm not even really sure of I'm second guessing this strategy. Originally I wanted to do it because I'm new and it seemed like a very simple and straight forward feeding schedule. Upon doing more research I don't believe it would be that difficult to find a plants sweet spot for a regular feeding schedule.


I was hoping to get feedback from you all as it is hard to find unbiased advice on both sides in one place. Should I try the Lucas Formula for my first grow? Will I experience any issues from this schedule specifically? Any and all information is appreciated!


----------



## Dman1234 (Feb 25, 2015)

I believe several top notch growers here use it, someone will be along with more specific advice im sure.


----------



## AmateurAspirations (Feb 25, 2015)

Hi, I'm not exactly "top notch" but Im successful! I use the Lucas formula for two runs when starting a new strain. A simple notebook and some organization within can show you what your ladies like and when. Personally, I don't use any additives other than Cal Mag but you can still add those in. 
 I did on my 3rd harvest and honestly didn't really see a big difference. The Lucas Formula is really easy to use and was a blessing my first run.


----------

